# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  چاپ

## binyaz2003

من میخوام که از هر فیلد چند تا گزارش بگیرم یعنی بنا به یک مقداری مثلا هر رکورد از سرش دو یا سه بار چاپ بشه
اگه کسی با کتابداری آشنا باشه میخوام برگه عنوان چاپ کنم  :o

----------


## kia1349

بی نیاز جان
اگه ممکنه یه خورده بیشتر توضیح بده و اگه میشه یه مثال واضح هم بیار تا ببینیم میتونیم کاری کنیم یا نه

----------


## namazi

در قسمت Detail گزارش این فیلد رو چندین بار تکرار کن . :)

----------


## binyaz2003

هر کتاب چند تا عنوالا باید برای هر عنوان باید یک برگه با مشخصات کتاب چاپ بشه

----------


## binyaz2003

بابا دستتون درد نکنه خودم یه خاکی تو سرم ریختم
من بانک اصلی رو پدر قراردادم و فیلدی رو که میخواستم با بقیه اطلاعات چند بار چاپ بشه رو فرزند
حالا دیگه راحتم!! :lol:

----------


## binyaz2003

در باره چاپ پشت و رو اگر کسی چیزی می دونه لطف کنید بگید

----------


## kia1349

آقای بی نیاز تا اونجا که من میدونم این به امکانات چاپگر مربوط میشه و ابزاری که از طریق نصب درایور مربوطه در اختیار شما قرار داده میشه

----------


## binyaz2003

خوب اگر اطلاعی از نوع چاپگر و بقیه لوازمش دارین لطف کنید
من نیاز دارم
در ضمن ایا به طریق دیگه ای نمیشه دوطرفه چاپ کرد؟

----------


## kia1349

متاسفانه اطلاعاتی ندارم

----------


## binyaz2003

اگر میشه لطفا یک راهنمایی چیزی بالاخره باید راهی باشه

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

ببخشید یه گزینه که Word داره اینه که صفحات را به صورت فرد یا زوج چاپ میکنه. خب اگه اول صفحات فرد چاپ بشه بعد همه برگه ها را در پرینتر لیزری پشت و رو کنیم و صفحات زوج را چاپ کنیم این کار انجام میشه. نمیدونم تا حالا این کار را کرده اید؟ البته من توی دستگاههای زیراکس دیده ام که پشت و رو میشه زد این دستگاهها قابلیت اتصال به کامپیوتر را هم دارند. 

چاپگری که بخواهد پشت و رو چاپ کنه باید بتونه کاغذ را مثل دستگاههای زیراکس از یک طرف بگیره به طور سخا افزاری ان را پشت و رو کند این کار فقط توسط سخت افزار باید پشتیبانی بشود.

----------


## binyaz2003

خوب این کار ورد چه جوریه من کار نکردم آیا میشه از طریق برنامه کنترلش کرد؟

----------


## kia1349

منتها اگه یه کاغذ این وسط دوتائی رد بشه تا آخر گزارش صفحات زوج و فرد هم به هم میریزه

----------


## rezaTavak

ببینید مثلا گزارش شما 6 صفجه دارد. خب شما باید طوری برنامه را هدایت کنید که اول صفحات 1و3و5 چاپ شود سپس از کاربر درخواست شود صفحات را پشت و رو کند و در داخل چاپگر قرار دهد سپس برای ادامه چاپ تایید را فشار دهد. سپس صفجات 2و4و6 را چاپ کند.

----------


## binyaz2003

یک سپوال جدید
آیا میشه اندازه کاغذ رو برای چاپ بعهده خود کاربر گذاشت؟
چطوری؟

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

با


 SYS&#40;1037&#41;
 

البته گزارش نباید خودش اندازه کاغذ را تعریف کرده باشد. من اینکار ار برای Quick report انجام داده ام. کلاسهای فاکس هم دارای یک _report.vcx است که بد نیست آنرا ببینید. 


یک راه مشکل تر هم این است که خودتان هنگامی که کاربر گزارش را می خواهد حین اجرای برنامه ساخته شود. این فایل گزارش که یک نوع جدول اطلاعاتی است را می توانید دستکاری کنید تا به گزارش مطلوبتان برسید.

من یک Quick report  ساختم که چون فارسی از راست به چپ است مجبور بودم دستی این فایل ساخته شده را فارسی کنمو البته زیاد جالب نیست ولی کاربرانم آنرا پسندیدند.

----------


## binyaz2003

این فرمان رو کی باید بکار ببریم
اگر تغییراتی در مشخصات چاپگر و اندازه کاغذ اعمال کنیم همون تغییرات بلافاصله عمل می کند؟

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

ببینید باید اول چاپگر تنظیم بشه بعد گزارش ساخته بشه و بعد چاپ. هر چی که در مشخصات تنظیم شده باشه اعمال میشه.

----------


## binyaz2003

چه جوری اول چاپگر رو تنظیم و بعد گزارش رو بسازم
منظورم اینه که وقتی برنامه اجرایی میشه و میره روی یک کامپیوتر دیگه چه جوری میشه اینکار رو کرد؟ :roll:

----------


## rezaTavak

خب دستور زیر 



Create Report




بقیه توضیحات را خودتون از راهنما بخوانید.


البته من با دستکاری فایل تولید شده آن را فارسی کردم!

----------


## ALI RAFFIE

من تو برنامه فایل ریپورت رو باز میکنم و هرکاری لازم باشه توش انجام میدم.
برای شروع یه ریپورت بساز به نام Test  بعد با دستور  Use test.frx  اون رو باز کن اونجا میتونی براحتی طول و عرض یا نوع کاغذ و بقیه موارد رو تغییر بدی

----------


## binyaz2003

خیلی ممنون
من این کار رو کردم
اما یک مشکل دارم اونم تبدیل دقیق مقیاس ها به هم یعنی مثلا چه عددی برابر یک سانتیمتر هست؟

----------


## ALI RAFFIE

منظورتون از اون عدد چیه و مربوط به کدوم قسمت از ریپورته.اگه تو قسمت نوع کاغذه هر کاغذ یه شماره منحصر به فرد داره که تو  help  فاکس شماره هاش نوشته ولی اگه منظورتون ابعاد ریپورت یا مثلا طول و عرض یه لیبل تو ریپورته میتوونی با چند بار سعی و خطا تناسب لازم رو به دست بیاری یه تابع تقریبی برات میزارم که توی لینک 
http://www.barnamenevis.org/viewtopic.php?t=4798
تو مثال آخری ازش استفاده شده

----------


## binyaz2003

سلام 
یک سوال دیگه
چه جوری یک صفحه از میان چند صفحه رو چند بار چاپ کنم؟

----------


## kia1349

با دستور range
help فاکس رو خوب بخونید متوجه نحوه عملکرد این قسمت از دستور چاپ خواهید شد

----------

